# Salt spreader- tailgate vs box



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking for information on tailgate and vbox spreaders and which would be the best set up for our operation.

All contracts call for 100% ice melt (no rock salt) on lot and sidewalks. We need to spread around 4 ton bagged ice melt per storm this season. Previous years we haven't had as much to spread. They were done with push spreaders on sidewalks and a few small commercial lots. Dealers for snow removal equipment are generally at least 3 hours from my location.

After a search I wasn't able to find the information I was looking for. Most post suggest using bulk rock in a box spreader but I don't have that option with our accounts or a bulk supplier in my area.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What are you spreading? What's ice melt


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

It's a calcium chloride, magnesium chloride blend.


dieselss;1872583 said:


> What are you spreading? What's ice melt


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. Then how are you getting your product, you never said. And what type of equipment do you have?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

amazingblades;1872567 said:


> Looking for information on tailgate and vbox spreaders and which would be the best set up for our operation.
> 
> All contracts call for 100% ice melt (no rock salt) on lot and sidewalks. We need to spread around 4 ton bagged ice melt per storm this season. Previous years we haven't had as much to spread. They were done with push spreaders on sidewalks and a few small commercial lots. Dealers for snow removal equipment are generally at least 3 hours from my location.
> 
> After a search I wasn't able to find the information I was looking for. Most post suggest using bulk rock in a box spreader but I don't have that option with our accounts or a bulk supplier in my area.


Where you from


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

dieselss;1872706 said:


> Ok. Then how are you getting your product, you never said. And what type of equipment do you have?


Pallets of 50lb bags. I have a 3/4 gas or 1 ton diesel I can mount a spreader to.


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

Antlerart06;1872711 said:


> Where you from


Southwest Missouri


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

amazingblades;1872712 said:


> Pallets of 50lb bags. I have a 3/4 gas or 1 ton diesel I can mount a spreader to.


A tail gate spreader would work but 4 tons per storm will take for ever to load by hand

Get you a Box and pre load it before the storm might get 2 pallets worth in it

How did you come up with your spread rate ?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

How many lots is that four ton split between. If your lots don't require any more than 500-700 lbs per lot I would go tailgate. I have a 1075 SnowEx Pivot Pro that swings away to open tailgate. Almost all my lots take around 500 lbs each (ten bags) so I just reload after each lot. I keep a pallet at a time in truck. How far is your shop from these sites. Will it be time consuming to have to go get another pallet?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I will assume you will be using bagged product. As your per storm requirement is enough to use a small truck bed spreader and just fill by hand, I see you are in Missouri. I had to go to tailgate spreaders because I would prepare and load for storms and they would bypass us. So now, unload the spreader so it does not freeze up, which is a waste of time and money, and for me it was a waste of product because I bought by the load rather than store on site.

I just bought a Saltdogg TGSo7, mainly for the 18 bag capacity. So far looks well built. I will compare this closely with the Snowex units I have used for several years.


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

Antlerart06;1872718 said:


> A tail gate spreader would work but 4 tons per storm will take for ever to load by hand
> 
> Get you a Box and pre load it before the storm might get 2 pallets worth in it
> 
> How did you come up with your spread rate ?


Spread rate was calculated off the product recomendation.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

amazingblades;1872723 said:


> Spread rate was calculated off the product recomendation.


You will find out that isn't always true once you get some seat time with a truck spreader But is a good place to start


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So what equipment do you have to use? Lifts, mobile equipment type things?


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

One lot will take close to 2000lbs, two others will be 1000-1200lbs each, the rest are 500-700lbs per lot. If I go the tailgate option I can load a pallet in the truck. Load the others on skid steer trailer that will always be close by. We can take forks to load truck when needed.


Robinson_Cnst;1872719 said:


> How many lots is that four ton split between. If your lots don't require any more than 500-700 lbs per lot I would go tailgate. I have a 1075 SnowEx Pivot Pro that swings away to open tailgate. Almost all my lots take around 500 lbs each (ten bags) so I just reload after each lot. I keep a pallet at a time in truck. How far is your shop from these sites. Will it be time consuming to have to go get another pallet?


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

On the low or high side?


Antlerart06;1872728 said:


> You will find out that isn't always true once you get some seat time with a truck spreader But is a good place to start


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

2 plow trucks, 1 truck with salt spreader, skid steer with plow and forks handy on a 30ft gooseneck trailer.


dieselss;1872733 said:


> So what equipment do you have to use? Lifts, mobile equipment type things?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

amazingblades;1872740 said:


> One lot will take close to 2000lbs, two others will be 1000-1200lbs each, the rest are 500-700lbs per lot. If I go the tailgate option I can load a pallet in the truck. Load the others on skid steer trailer that will always be close by. We can take forks to load truck when needed.


How big is the lot that takes a ton of Icemelt


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

The lot is 4 acres.


Antlerart06;1872751 said:


> How big is the lot that takes a ton of Icemelt


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

amazingblades;1872790 said:


> The lot is 4 acres.


You got it figure about right 
I have been at 350-400lbs per acre I don't run Icemelt till Temps gets to 0 
On walks I run it all the time 
A little goes a long ways on well scrape lots Now pack down lots it takes a higher rate


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd be pretty tempted to buy a Salt Dogg 3/4 yard spreader personally. Load it up, and you should be able to keep another 10 bags around it to get to your 2000 pounds for the 1 lot, then 4 more loadings will get you through the rest.

Plus, you're not locked in to the tailgate spreader only and if the opportunity presents its self for bulk salt or bulk ice melt in the future you can easily handle it.


----------



## amazingblades (Feb 6, 2010)

I appreciate all of the information. Thanks for your time.


----------

